# Wann ist ein Punkt inerhalb eines Polygons?



## _-`avaj´-_ (16. Dez 2012)

Hallo erstmal!
Ich programmiere gerade ein Spiel und verzweifle gerade an folgendem Problem:

Alles in meinem Spiel wird mit Polygonen gezeichnet und ich will wissen ob ein bestimmter Punkt innerhalb eines Polygons liegt...

Bzw. wenn es nicht allgemein geht:
Meine Polygome bilden meistens Rechtecke, die aber wärend des Spieles gedeht werden (also z.b. um 30° gedreht sind)... Der Winkel lässt sich bestimmen...


----------



## xehpuk (16. Dez 2012)

Da gibt es eine ganz praktische Methode: [JAPI]Polygon#contains(java.awt.geom.Point2D)[/JAPI]


----------



## _-`avaj´-_ (16. Dez 2012)

Oh so einfach 

Danke!


----------

